# Quelles données en sauvegarde iCloud



## Kuergo (20 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé récemment à un iPad comme machine principale. J’ai fait une sauvegarde peu après réception (j’ai la sauvegarde de mon iPhone sur mon espace iCloud, ainsi qu’un partage familial qui me prend un peu d’espace).

Mon iCloud est utilisé à moitié au total (100Go sur 200), voir photo (en espérant l’insérer correctement).
Bref j’ai depuis ma dernière sauvegarde copié tous mes fichiers perso sur mon iPad (dans l’appli Fichiers). Je n’ai pas activé iCloud Drive.
Quand je veux sauvegarder mon iPad sur iCloud il me dit qu’il n’a pas assez d’espace. Mais quand je vais dans le détail de ce qu’il doit sauvegarder je ne comprend pas pourquoi il arrive à un espace estimé à 244Go.
Je vous joins deux captures qui montrent le début et la fin de mes applis à sauvegarder (pas de photos, et pas l’appli Fichiers).

Qu’est-ce que je ne comprends pas et qu’ai je laissé d’activé pour qu’il cherche à me sauvegarder autant de choses ?
Au vu des 244Go ça doit forcément venir de mon appli Fichiers ?

Merci.


----------



## Kuergo (26 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Personne n’a d’idée ? Je pensais passer à côté de quelque chose de bête mais du coup je ne sais pas.

Une idée de comment je pourrais résoudre le souci ?
Je pensais supprimer tous mes fichiers de l’appli Fichiers pour voir mais ça m’embête de tout remettre dessus ensuite (surtout si ça me fait la même chose après, je n’aurais rien gagné…).

Merci.


----------



## ericse (26 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Quel iPad as-tu ? Année, taille mémoire, version d'OS ? 
Je n'ai pas retrouvé l'écran de ta 2ème capture sur le mien, par ou passes-tu pour y arriver ?


----------



## Kuergo (26 Juin 2021)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.

J’ai un iPad Pro 11 de 2021, en 1To. Et je suis sous iOS14.6.

Les captures d’écran viennent des informations de mes sauvegardes iCloud.
J’ai le détail de mon iPhone, et celles-là représentent celles de l’iPad.
Je viens de regarder et c’est monté à 257Go (j’ai bien rapatrié dans Fichiers quelques trucs depuis). J’ai bien de décoché les données de l’appli Fichiers, est-ce qu’il y aurait un autre paramètre à décocher quelque part pour ne pas que ces données soient prises en compte ?

Mon iCloud Drive est désactivé (j’ai cru que tout était dedans la première fois mais non).

Merci.


----------



## ericse (26 Juin 2021)

Kuergo a dit:


> J’ai un iPad Pro 11 de 2021, en 1To. Et je suis sous iOS14.6.


Avec un iPad de 1 To tu vas forcément finir par saturer ton iCloud de 200 Go, mais je comprends ta question qui est pourquoi maintenant   



Kuergo a dit:


> Les captures d’écran viennent des informations de mes sauvegardes iCloud.


Désolé pas trouvé, tu ne veux pas faire un pas-à-pas écran-par-écran (la config de iOS est parfois un peu brouillon) ?


----------



## Kuergo (27 Juin 2021)

J’ai ces infos en passant par
iCloud / Gérer le stockage / Sauvegardes / et mon iPad

En fait j’ai pris une capacité de 1To car je ne veux pas tous mes fichiers sur le cloud (pour des raisons perso je ne veux pas voir mes fichiers perso sur un cloud). Du coup je fais des sauvegardes en local, et ne souhaite pas que l’appli Fichiers se sauvegarde sur iCloud. C’est pour ça que j’ai décoché l’appli Fichiers dans le chemin que j’indique plus haut.


----------



## ericse (28 Juin 2021)

Kuergo a dit:


> J’ai ces infos en passant par
> iCloud / Gérer le stockage / Sauvegardes / et mon iPad


Ah oui, j'ai trouvé, c'est un peu planqué quand même...
Mon Fichiers est sans données aussi, alors que j'ai plein de fichiers, c'est curieux. Mais j'utilise iCloud pour les fichiers.



Kuergo a dit:


> En fait j’ai pris une capacité de 1To car je ne veux pas tous mes fichiers sur le cloud (pour des raisons perso je ne veux pas voir mes fichiers perso sur un cloud). Du coup je fais des sauvegardes en local, et ne souhaite pas que l’appli Fichiers se sauvegarde sur iCloud. C’est pour ça que j’ai décoché l’appli Fichiers dans le chemin que j’indique plus haut.


On dirait que l'App Fichiers ne comptabilise pas tous les fichiers qui s'y trouvent, mais qu'ils prennent quand même de la place dans ta sauvegarde. Mes compétences s'arrêtent là, il faudrait qu'un autre membre ayant le même usage que toi prenne le relai.


----------



## Kuergo (28 Juin 2021)

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas !


----------



## Chris K (29 Juin 2021)

La sauvegarde iCloud ne sauvegarde pas le contenu de l’application Fichiers.
Tu peux remplir à ras bord ton espace local (i.e. emplacement intitulé « Sur mon iPad ») ça ne sera pas sauvegardé.


----------



## Cafefroid (29 Juin 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> La sauvegarde iCloud ne sauvegarde pas le contenu de l’application Fichiers.
> Tu peux remplir à ras bord ton espace local (i.e. emplacement intitulé « Sur mon iPad ») ça ne sera pas sauvegardé.


Contrairement à la sauvegarde en local sur le mac, c'est ça ?


----------



## Chris K (29 Juin 2021)

Cafefroid a dit:


> Contrairement à la sauvegarde en local sur le mac, c'est ça ?



Oui


----------



## Kuergo (2 Juillet 2021)

Merci !
Mais du coup comment est-ce que je peux vérifier de manière simple ce qui occupe tout mon espace à sauvegarder ?
Le cheminement que j’indique n’est pas censé refléter ce qui va être sauvegardé ?


----------



## Chris K (2 Juillet 2021)

Kuergo a dit:


> Le cheminement que j’indique n’est pas censé refléter ce qui va être sauvegardé ?



Ton raisonnement me semble cohérent. D’ailleurs la taille de ma sauvegarde reflète bien le contenu des données à sauvegarder.
En ce qui te concerne, et par rapport à tes captures écrans, je ne vois pas du tout ce ferait grimper ainsi la taille d’une sauvegarde.
Est-ce que tu as activé Photos iCloud ? (Si ce n’est pas le cas, les photos et vidéos de Photos seront intégrées à la sauvegarde). Sinon, je vois vraiment pas.


----------



## Kuergo (6 Juillet 2021)

Merci pour le message.
Si ce dont tu parles est le réglage dans Réglages / Photos comme la capture que je joins, c’est bien désactivé.
Je prendrai rdv en Apple Store (je suis sur Nantes donc accès possible à un Apple Store) après les vacances je pense du coup.
Encore merci !


----------



## Chris K (6 Juillet 2021)

Oui c'est bien ce dont je parlais. Bon de toute façon la taille ta photothèque n'explique un tel volume. Désolé je n'ai pas d'explication a ton soucis.


----------



## Kuergo (6 Juillet 2021)

Pas de souci merci quand même d’avoir pris le temps de regarder.

Si je ne trouve pas je prendrai rdv en Apple Store et si mon souci se résout j’alimenterai ce fil, au cas où quelqu’un soit dans la même situation !

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Kuergo (29 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir,

Mise à jour si ça intéresse quelqu’un qui serait dans le même cas, au lieu d’aller en Apple Store j’ai lu qu’il valait mieux appeler au vu des délais.

J’ai eu un technicien niveau 1 avec qui je suis resté 20min et qui n’a pas résolu mon souci (j’avais un peu l’impression d’être mieux calé que lui), j’ai été orienté sur le niveau 2 pendant 45min ce qui n’a pas résolu le souci. Les solutions avancées n’avaient pas de sens, elle finissait par me proposer de souscrire à une plus grosse solution de stockage iCloud ou faire des sauvegardes en local par iTunes sur un ordinateur…
Elle n’avait pas l’air super au point sur les mécanismes non plus. Du coup elle investigue de son côté et doit me rappeler demain.

À suivre…


----------



## Kuergo (30 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Si certains sont dans le même cas, mon souci a été résolu.
Non pas par Apple qui ne m’a même pas appelé le jour du rdv téléphonique, mais j’ai constaté par hasard dernièrement.
En passant de iPadOS14.8 à 15.1 j’ai pu effectuer une sauvegarde sans mes données de Fichiers. Je ne sais pas si c’est le passage en 15.1 qui a résolu le problème, mais je n’ai rien fait de spécial.
Bonne journée !


----------

